# What are some of the dumbest survival ideas you've seen/heard?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The other day, I saw this photo on Facebook on more than one survival page. Thousands of people "Liked" it.

This was my response...


> So what you're sayin' is, instead of carrying matches to start a wood fire and a jackknife to make a weiner stick, I now have to carry a can, tin snips, tin foil, charcoal, lighter fluid, a grill, and aluminum foil?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

They must be in one of those places where the wild hot dog grows on trees. Organic, too, I bet.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

But it's cute! I am sure that I personally would have bled to death after cutting myself on all of those sharp edges.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Here's another "survival" suggestion shown on many Suvival/Prep sites on Facebook. 

Carry a pencil sharpener to make shavings so you can start a fire. :hysterical: 

Sure, it will work, but what's wrong with carrying a pocket knife??? :shrug:

A knife will do the same thing and you can make shavings from ANY SIZE stick with a knife, not just pencil-size twigs. In addition, but you can use the pocket knife for a bazillion other survival related things.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Agreed, it's useless if you are "out and about". 

But for the guy on day 2 or 3 of a power outage and can't use his microwave, electric stove, or electric furnace....warm dogs out of the warm fridge might be nice. Not sure where said guy will have found the charcoal....but you never know. I guess if said guy is a member of one of the survival pages on FB....he might have a few things, like charcoal. Too bad said guy didn't read and take to heart the FB pages....he could easily have done SO MUCH BETTER then hot dogs on a tin can hibachi.

OK, CF....that sharpener is just hysterical. Maybe you should start a FB page with some REAL ideas! Then again, my son would have loved it in his "kit" at age 4. So it could be entertainment value for little ones.....keep them out of trouble while the bigger ones do a bit of work.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Dumbest I've heard..."we'll just wait for FEMA to help us". Sorry if political, but that is the worst idea I've heard.

Matt


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually kind of like the grill. Not for survival purposes, but improvising and thinking outside the box.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I am with Ohio Dreamer on the pencil sharpener idea. I would not trust my 5yr with a knife to make shavings but he does sharpen pencils. Would keep him busy and he would be doing something useful which would free up time for the adults to do other stuff.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Duct tape and trash bags/plastic sheeting to protect oneself after chemical attack is pretty high on the list of dumb ideas, IMO.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

the worst idea I've heard is that someone is coming to my house....


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with Usingmyrights about thinking outside of the box, and using items in ways they weren't originally intended. 

BUT, those two ideas above are definitely not the BEST solution


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Some people just have an innate desire to make things more complicated than they have to be. 

IDK if this is true or not, but I remember reading somewhere once that because ballpoint pens don't work in space, the US Govt spent millions of $$ to make a pen that would write in zero gravity...... while the Russian Cosmonauts used a pencil :hammer:

While I appreciate out-of-the-box thinking as much as the next person, I think the general rule of long term survival if SHTF is to keep everything as simple as possible.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

in this day and age, you can not carry such a dangerous weapon Cabin!! can't forget the bubble wrap and rosey glasses!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Roadking said:


> Dumbest I've heard..."we'll just wait for FEMA to help us". Sorry if political, but that is the worst idea I've heard.
> 
> Matt


 
I guess that depends on what you think you're waiting on them for. Some people think FEMA is suppose to drop out of the sky and make your life all better. Nevermind taking responsiblity for yourself and carry "homeowners or flood insurance" what a concept.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I think the dumbest is "I'll just bug out to the woods when SHTF." 
Second dumbest is "I've got guns, I'll just take what I want from........." Along with this is the person who wants to make a "last minute run for preps".


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

The dumbest I've ever heard are the ones who think they can throw a few things in a backpack and live forever in the woods. I'll agree that it may be possible for a very tiny percent of the population,but certainly not for the masses.These people are only fooling themselves and would probably become a threat to others in a short period of time.

Edited: Sorry Cynbaeld,you most have posted while I was composing my response.I agree with your," I'll just bug out to the woods when SHTF" as being a dumb idea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

"Because you prepare for emergencies is why we gave you a pre-paid Walmart card for Christmas"


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I think I'll let my Dh see me using the stick and pencil sharpner. He might take my need for a vacation more seriously.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

"I'll go to Canada and live off the land". 

As though Canada is some wild, unsettled frontier with cleared farmland just waiting for someone to come and pluck the plenty from the ground...


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

That burning aluminium has got to do wonders for the taste and safety
of the food as well.

I like the idea though it has some shortcomings and is not something i will
try next time i go bush but i think it might be a good improvised cooker
for a backyard enviroment.I just made something similar by cutting a 5 gal
metal bucket in half lengthways so i have the fire below and a lid for the top.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bear Grills, 'nough said.


dean


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

The tin can is cute, but not practical. I was 5 or 6 yrs old running around with my swiss army knife in the woods behind our house. I knew all about safety and never let another kid touch it. I made shelters for fun, foraged for edibles, and when camping with my parents, I made my own campfires. Nowadays you would lose your kids and go to jail for neglect and endangerment. I am only 35 yrs old so we aren't talking a whole lotta time. Personally, I enjoyed cooking on rocks. Once seasoned they were mighty tasty to cook on. 
Aluminum foil...yuck. But true enough I do applaud people trying to find alternative uses for every day items.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Had someone tell me that they don't need to store food, if anything bad happens they have a gun and plenty of ammo. Glad I'm not a close neighbor.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Had someone on another site put me on their Ignore list because I dared question his philosophy that "The rest of you are just wasting money stocking up on food, the grocery store is my long-term storage"


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

> As though Canada is some wild, unsettled frontier with cleared farmland just waiting for someone to come and pluck the plenty from the ground...


Duh! Everyone with a brain knows that Canada is the land of perpetual ice and snow, where everyone lives in an igloo and travels by dogsled.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

DaleK said:


> Had someone on another site put me on their Ignore list because I dared question his philosophy that "The rest of you are just wasting money stocking up on food, the grocery store is my long-term storage"


You just quoted my oldest brother...LOL!

Matt


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

groundhogII said:


> The dumbest I've ever heard are the ones who think they can throw a few things in a backpack and live forever in the woods. I'll agree that it may be possible for a very tiny percent of the population,but certainly not for the masses.These people are only fooling themselves and would probably become a threat to others in a short period of time.
> 
> Edited: Sorry Cynbaeld,you most have posted while I was composing my response.I agree with your," I'll just bug out to the woods when SHTF" as being a dumb idea.


"Into The Wild" was a perfect example of this.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> The other day, I saw this photo on Facebook on more than one survival page. Thousands of people "Liked" it.
> 
> This was my response...


My Girl Scout handbook from way back when had instructions on how to make a stove out of a #10 can. It just involved putting the wood or charcoal directly into the intact can, with a few holes punched in it for extra air, and then the cooking grate right on top of it. You could use multiple cans for a large grate.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Every time I see instructions for one of those cute little survival stoves/heaters I wonder what's wrong with a match and a campfire. May be some lost souls out there one day.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Making safe drinking water filtering it thru a bucket of charcoal and sand.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

thesedays said:


> My Girl Scout handbook from way back when had instructions on how to make a stove out of a #10 can. It just involved putting the wood or charcoal directly into the intact can, with a few holes punched in it for extra air, and then the cooking grate right on top of it. You could use multiple cans for a large grate.


 We made those in Cub Scouts, too, but out of 3-pound coffee cans (back in the day when there really was 3 pounds of coffee in a single can!)

What was nice about that kind of stove is that it was also a frying pan. We typically made eggs, bacon, pancakes, hamburgers, etc. on our coffee can stoves without the use of a frying pan.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

One of my overweight friends told me she wasn't worried about stocking up on food because she needed to lose weight and a few days of mild starvation would be good for her. 

REALLY??

I also see people wasting their generator fuel during power outtages on silly things like a hair dryer, game system or microwave usage. Three days later they are out of fuel and whining because they can't microwave the frozen meals that are now thawing out or keep their kids busy on the X-Box!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Kmac15 said:


> Had someone tell me that they don't need to store food, if anything bad happens they have a gun and plenty of ammo. Glad I'm not a close neighbor.


Let him know he just became someone's long term gun & ammo storage.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Dumbest idea although giving credit for thinking outside the box? Getting light into a house using an idling truck and 12 volt lamp bulbs via wires strung into the house from the truck. Yeah a V8 100 amp gen set to power a single light.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Attacking a gunman with a pair of scissors, thank you homeland security.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Couple of dumb ideas I read in one of those hunting magazines:
use your cars cigarette lighter to burn your owners manual for heat
I wonder if the author ever tried to use the cig lighter to start a fire. I did, it doesn't work.
Another was to leave your car and seek better shelter. But the car wasn't caught in an avalanche or a flooded waterway. 
Same mag said I wouldn't survive the night in a neighbors shed.  Obviously they've never gone camping with me.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you hold the cig lighter in for 10 seconds or so after it tries to pop up it will get hot enough. Just FYI.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

vicker, thanks for the tip but I prefer to avoid blown fuses and burnt fingers. 
I need to get some magnesium fire starters for the vehicles. Flint and steel takes a little too long. 
But still, your owners manual won't provide much heat even if you did burn it. And why burn that when I have tissues and tp available? A blanket, gloves and chemical hand warmers are a much better option IMO. Save the car battery for the horn (which in most Fords is on the same circuit as the cig lighter).


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Trixters_muse said:


> One of my overweight friends told me she wasn't worried about stocking up on food because she needed to lose weight and a few days of mild starvation would be good for her.
> 
> REALLY??
> 
> I also see people wasting their generator fuel during power outtages on silly things like a hair dryer, game system or microwave usage. Three days later they are out of fuel and whining because they can't microwave the frozen meals that are now thawing out or keep their kids busy on the X-Box!


 
I'll tell you how warped my thinking has become from listening to people.
I was comeing home from the Vet., my dog has been loosing weight and pukeing, found out she has worms. It poped into my mind that some Hollywood type just might use ....


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Women in Victorian days used tapeworms to lose weight... :shocked:


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

7thswan said:


> I'll tell you how warped my thinking has become from listening to people.
> I was comeing home from the Vet., my dog has been loosing weight and pukeing, found out she has worms. It poped into my mind that some Hollywood type just might use ....


There was a news article a couple years ago about a disturbing trend of girls giving themselves food poisoning to lose weight. 

One time before a storm was coming through, the woman in line in front of me was so proud of herself for buying a bunch of frozen meals that could be cooked in the oven. That way, if the power went off, she could cook them without using her microwave. I asked if she had a gas range. No, she was going to use her electric oven.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> Had someone tell me that they don't need to store food, if anything bad happens they have a gun and plenty of ammo. Glad I'm not a close neighbor.


The more often I hear this IRL, the more tempted I am to start a "shoot on sight" list.

This is, of course, said with the same level of seriousness as the "coming to your house" people use.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Women in Victorian days used tapeworms to lose weight... :shocked:


Blech. Easy to swallow? double blech. Id rather be fat


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

THAT is one old time way of doing things I don't plan to try. Oh my!!:hrm:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I think that the stupidist thing that I saw a survivalist say was that if the feds come for his guns, that he had enough ammo to hold them off indefinately. 

One man holding off the Feds. RIIIGHT! 

A far more practical survivalist said that he was going to hide some of his guns, so that he would still have some after they left. Assuming, of course, the Feds decided to confiscate his guns.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

rhome said:


> Making safe drinking water filtering it thru a bucket of charcoal and sand.


This was once a common filter for RAINWATER! People used to let water from the roof run through something very like this to fill their cistern. Clear water is much nicer to drink, yes?

I don't think it would do a THING to protect you against parasites found in rivers and creeks! I think. I really do not know because I haven't heard it being used for that.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Couple of dumb ideas I read in one of those hunting magazines:
> use your cars cigarette lighter to burn your owners manual for heat
> I wonder if the author ever tried to use the cig lighter to start a fire. I did, *it doesn't work*.
> Another was to leave your car and seek better shelter. But the car wasn't caught in an avalanche or a flooded waterway.
> Same mag said I wouldn't survive the night in a neighbors shed.  Obviously they've never gone camping with me.


got to disagree a cig lighter does work and very well if you know how to start a fire.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

damoc said:


> got to disagree a cig lighter does work and very well if you know how to start a fire.


I've started a ton of fires with Cig Lighters.

Of course, I've started friction fires and flint/steel fires too.

If you're used to using matches and lighters a cig lighter is going to be pretty tough.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

The funniest thing I heard recently was when a neighbor said he was thinking about how much to charge me and dh to come to their house in an emergency. 

Why on earth would I want to go to their house!?! They are relatively new to serious prepping and currently are still in the buy BUY *BUY *phase.
And charge me? I wouldn't leave here if he paid me.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Dumbest survival thing I've heard...

"I'm going to survive the "zombie apocalypse" alone, lone wolf style.

Community is important (big or small).


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Some of the dumbest ideas I have heard relate to people somehow thinking they are still going to "own" their land when TSHTF. Another one relates. The ones that think they own the land and the supplies and that somehow that is going to lead them into some type of leadership position. If you don't posses the skills necessary to be the leader you're going to end up buried behind the barn, or a scare crow down by the gate. But hey, thanks for the preps.


----------

